# Kuil Fox on AMC 4



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I am having trouble getting Kuil Fox on AMC 4. I am using a Coolsat 6000 and a 30" dish. I am receiving all the other channels on the sat. When I do a manual scan the receiver number is 11.708 V 2170 4194 4195 the guide calls for 11.707. Will the one number being off cause the channel not to come in? I have had the dish about one year should I get a better LNB than that came with the dish? My signal strength is around 90%. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's normal if your receiver sees the frequency or signal rate a tiny bit higher or lower than listed. KUIL is loud and clear here as I type.


----------

